# Wednesday's (6-27-07) Rush concert, what a show!



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, everyone, here's my writeup of last Wednesday night's Rush concert held at the Tweeter Center in Mansfield, Mass. In a word, FANTASTIC!! This was my first concert in 22 years (Eric Clapton, 1985), and I couldn't have picked a better show to attend. We were seated in the Reserved Open-air section, a ways up from the stage. So there were these huge monitors set up in front of us, and I brought my trusty binoculars. I also snuck in my camera, but we were so far away the pictures were real crappy.

The concert started at about 7:45 PM, and they led off with Limelight. The cheering was deafening, kind of like in Fenway Park when David Ortiz homers to win the game. But before I continue, here's the setlist:


Set 1

Limelight
Digital Man
Entre Nous
Mission
Freewill
The Main Monkey Business
The Larger Bowl
Secret Touch
Circumstances
Between The Wheels
Dreamline

Intermission

Set 2
Video Intro
Far Cry
Workin' Them Angels
Armor And Sword
Spindrift
The Way The Wind Blows
Subdivisions
Natural Science
Witch Hunt
MalNar
Drum Solo
Hope
Summertime Blues
The Spirit Of Radio
Tom Sawyer

Encore
One Little Victory
A Passage to Bangkok
YYZ

You can imagine that, with a catalog as extensive at theirs, picking songs must be difficult! So they did a lot of their new album (Snakes and Arrows). And they chose to concentrate on the Permanent Waves to Grace Under Preessure period. 

Only complaint I had was the sound wasn't up to par, mainly Alex's guitar wasn't cutting through the mix. So Neil's drums and Geddy's bass came through loud and clear, Alex's tone was weak and tinny. I'm chalking that up to where we were sitting, I'm sure that if we were right in front of the stage we would have heard him loud and clear as well.

Equipment? Neil had the requisite massive drum kit, complete with rotating riser and MIDI triggering pad. Geddy had his usual Jazz Bass and synthesizer, but no washing machines this time, instead he had 3 full size rotisserie chicken machines complete with rotating chickens. As he was playing I was getting more and more hungry!!

Alex was playing a full range of Gibson Les Pauls throughout the show, he used a PRS only once (Entre Nous, I think), and he whipped out his trusty white ES-345 for the encore. He played through a couple of Hughes and Kettner heads and 8 cabs. I couldn't tell what he had on his pedalboard, but since Alex is such a gearhead (and a rich one at that!) then it must have been quite a sight to see! His best guitar, in my opinion, was a black LP Custon modified with what looked like a Les Trem tremolo. 

All in all a great concert. A wonderful time was had by my wife, my two boys, and myself. As for concert goodies, my son James bought a baseball cap ($25), my son Joe got himself a t-shirt ($30) and I got myself a tourbook ($20). And Rush got themselves three new fans beside myself. I think that next time they come I'm going to fork out the cash and sit as close to the stage as I can, they're worth it!

Performance rating: Alex and Geddy's playing was outstanding (Alex's weak sound notwithstanding), and Geddy's singing was strong even though he was straining to reach the high notes, but the real star was Neil Peart. He is to the drums what Jimi Hendrix was to the guitar. His drum solo was unbelievable, so much so that people were staring silently with their mouths wide open in complete awe. He even played jazz drums to a prerecorded big-band swing tune. Never, never let anyone tell you that Neil Peart is not the best drummer on this planet. Simply stated, he is.

So there you go. If Rush comes to your town, mortgage the house, sell your sister into slavery, do whatever it takes, but go catch the show. You'll thank me later. 

I'm assuming they'll play the same setlist wherever they go. I got the setlist from someone on another forum who went to see them in Tampa, FL. It's a good thing to have especially when you're not too familiar with some songs like those on Snakes & Arrows.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I'm a big fan, but I missed the show in Ottawa.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

man neil pert is a god and a half i saw them play at sars and they where kings! besides from Ac Dc who stole the show but none the less im going to see them play in toronto on the 22nd so i hope its a good show...

and on the R30 dvd neil pert does the same kinda think with the jazz thing going on....


and for zdogma i think the ottawa show isnt untill september too... so you might wanna check that out!:rockon2:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I was sure they had come and gone. I checked on capital tickets, and there are some seats left way up the nosebleed section, might still be worthwhile.


----------

